# A123 (AONE)is Toast, Bad News for US!



## LithiumaniacsEVRacing (Oct 9, 2010)

IMO, AONE will be delisted soon and be a great Penny stock to buy in the near future.


----------



## Ziggythewiz (May 16, 2010)

Lots of whining for a 13% drop. This action alone has caused a 10% drop today.

The 13% drop wasn't bad compared to A123's track record, and the 82% drop over the "Class Period"


----------



## MN Driver (Sep 29, 2009)

85 cents a share as I post this. Wow, just under 3.3 cents on the dollar from where it shortly after it's IPO.

If you want A123 cells from China, now's the time to buy. Worth more than their stock will be soon.


----------



## LithiumaniacsEVRacing (Oct 9, 2010)

Ziggythewiz said:


> Lots of whining for a 13% drop. This action alone has caused a 10% drop today.
> 
> The 13% drop wasn't bad compared to A123's track record, and the 82% drop over the "Class Period"


Whining? I resent your statement, I am just posting the truth. I guarantee this stock will be sub-penny in a few weeks. If it looks like AONE will survive and rebound, buying at a sub-penny would be a good bet. So, stop whining and watch, you may learn something.

http://finance.yahoo.com/q?s=AONE


----------



## Ziggythewiz (May 16, 2010)

I didn't say you were whining, until now. I was referring to the plaintifs. The plaintifs whining about a 13% drop in the face of an 82% drop are idiots...especially when filing a suit whining about the loss of 13% causes an additional loss of MORE THAN 13%


----------



## LithiumaniacsEVRacing (Oct 9, 2010)

Ziggythewiz said:


> I didn't say you were whining, until now. I was referring to the plaintifs. The plaintifs whining about a 13% drop in the face of an 82% drop are idiots...especially when filing a suit whining about the loss of 13% causes an additional loss of MORE THAN 13%


I am a plaintiff, so I take your comments seriously. The reasons for suing the company are not the stock loss, it's what led to the stock loss.

"The Complaint alleges that throughout the Class Period, defendants made false and/or misleading statements, or *failed to disclose material information* regarding manufacturing flaws in its Livonia, Michigan facility."


----------



## aeroscott (Jan 5, 2008)

did I hear that they stole the patent /design on the original cell from a college ? On point it sounds like it could be a great buy ! Fraud hurts everyone , making it our moral responsibility to act .


----------



## MN Driver (Sep 29, 2009)

aeroscott said:


> did I hear that they stole the patent /design on the original cell from a college ? On point it sounds like it could be a great buy ! Fraud hurts everyone , making it our moral responsibility to act .


University of Texas Austin
US patent No 5910382 and 6514640

There are a large number of listed references in those patents to battery manufacturers, including A123. A123 filed on April 2006 that the patents were invalid based on their prior art, not sure what the outcome was but whatever happened it didn't stop them and a pile of other companies from using LiFePO4 technology.


----------



## LithiumaniacsEVRacing (Oct 9, 2010)

A123 may lose the Fisker contract for any other future models.

"Then in March, a Karma being tested by Consumer Reports failed because of a defect in the battery packs made by supplier A123 Systems Inc. The battery packs are now being replaced at A123's cost. LaSorda told reporters it was *considering a number of battery suppliers* for the Atlantic, including A123."


http://sg.finance.yahoo.com/news/fisker-ceo-revamps-business-plan-044647994.html


----------



## dtbaker (Jan 5, 2008)

all this begs the question of why some other US battery maker like USBattery hasn't stepped into the market and started making either LiFePO4 large format prismatics or cylindrical?

If plug-ins are going to take hold, the need for domestic manufacture seems obvious. They might even be able to compete price wise as transport from China gets more expensive.


----------



## Ziggythewiz (May 16, 2010)

For the same reason A123 makes most of theirs elsewhere. Even with the shipping it's cheaper over there. They have more manufacturing and manpower than we ever will. Just look at the pouch cells, $12 ea or ~$20 shipped compared to what was it, $57 A123 charges domestically?


----------



## palmer_md (Jul 22, 2011)

Like most class action law suits this one is just stupid. Just like vultures trying to feast on an injured animal. They are suing because there is a recall. Do they really think that A123 knew about the defects when they sent out the assembled packs? That would have to be the case they make to win. If the recall itself does not kill the company, then defending against multiple class action suits probably will kill it. Very sad.


----------



## Ziggythewiz (May 16, 2010)

Exactly my point. The lawsuit has already done more damage than the recall. If they 'win' the lawsuit, they'll still have less money than if they had just sat on the stock. Now waiting for corporate customers to start taking stock out the front door (instead of grey out the back) may not even be an option. Personally I'd rather see them liquidate their IP and let the factories start pumping out the front door with decent distribution.


----------



## TigerNut (Dec 18, 2009)

When the press-release announcing the lawsuit gives as much information about the track record of the law firm that is bringing the suit, as it does about the company being sued, you know who's going to win this one regardless of the outcome.

I wonder how many of the investors are actually in favor of this suit going forward? At best, the ones with cast-iron guts and more money to spend will do as Ron suggested and buy more stock when it looks like it's bottomed out and then they'll be subject to the vagaries of the stock market with the company being run on lawyers' considerations instead of technical expertise.


----------



## rwaudio (May 22, 2008)

I doubt A123's are ever going to go away, even if A123 USA folds there are a bunch of companies (Korea/China?) that know how to make the cells and I doubt there is anything that will stop them from keeping up the current manufacturing.


----------



## LithiumaniacsEVRacing (Oct 9, 2010)

*A123 Systems Alert: The Briscoe Law Firm and Powers Taylor, LLP Announce Investigation Into Possible Breaches of Fiduciary Duty by the Officers and Directors of A123 Systems, Inc.*

DALLAS--(BUSINESS WIRE)-- 
Former United States Securities and Exchange Commission attorney Willie Briscoe, founder of The Briscoe Law Firm, PLLC, and the securities litigation firm of Powers Taylor, LLP announce that the firms are investigating legal claims against the officers and Board of Directors of A123 Systems, Inc. (“A123” or “AONE”) (NASDAQ: AONE - News) related to potential securities violations between February 28, 2011 and March 23, 2012 (the “Class Period”). 
If you are an affected investor and you want to learn more about the lawsuit or join the action, contact Patrick Powers at Powers Taylor, LLP, toll free (877) 728-9607, via e-mail at [email protected], or Willie Briscoe at The Briscoe Law Firm, PLLC, (214) 706-9314, or via email at [email protected]. There is no cost or fee to you. 
In a recently filed federal class action complaint, A123 and certain of its officers and directors were charged with violating the Securities Exchange Act of 1934. Specifically, the complaint alleges that during the Class Period the defendants made false and misleading statements and failed to disclose to investors that A123 had severe manufacturing deficiencies at its Livonia, Michigan manufacturing facility, resulting in defective battery packs. Notably, on March 26, 2012, A123 first disclosed that it would have to recall the defective battery packs at an estimated cost of approximately $55 million, an amount equal to nearly a quarter of the company's expected annual revenue. As a result of the news, A123’s stock price dropped substantially from $1.70 per share to just $1.02 per share. 
According to shareholder rights attorney Willie Briscoe, “The recent revelations about A123’s alleged misrepresentations regarding its business and financial status has led our firms to investigate possible breaches of fiduciary duties and other violations of state law by A123’s officers and directors. Based on our investigation, we are prepared to institute litigation to preserve the company and the value of A123 stock for all shareholders.” 



http://finance.yahoo.com/news/a123-systems-alert-briscoe-law-193000633.html


----------



## LithiumaniacsEVRacing (Oct 9, 2010)

Guys,

I went through many of these lawsuits when I owned biofuel stocks, some companies survive, some go poof!

This one is very very important, USA needs to show that we can produce lithium cells, but the charges can bury A123. If she survives, buy and hold, you could make a fortune. 

AONE is not done dropping yet, so don't buy yet.


----------



## JRoque (Mar 9, 2010)

Hi.


LithiumaniacsEVRacing said:


> ...This one is very very important


Not important enough seeing you're suing. 

What A123 did was stupid or honest depending on your point of view. Another company would have immediately thrown their hands up and file with their insurance company to cover some of the damages, and damn Fisker. Instead, they chose to step up and take full responsibility for their product. Not many co's do that these days. I also looks like they padded the actual cost of the recall and it back fired.

And to think that all of this was because some manager was cutting costs or sleep at the wheel while an employee was not doing their job verifying quality control.

JR


----------

